# Oils & Fats!!!



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2002)

Olive oil: Extracted from olives. Extra virgin olive oil is obtained by mechanical and physical methods under controlled temperature conditions. By law, it contains less than 1 gram of free oleic acid per 100 grams.  Contains heart-healthy oleic acid.

Canola oil: Extracted from the rape seed. Contains heart-healthy oleic acid and alpha-linolenic acid

Grapeseed oil: Extracted from grape seeds. It is also a highly concentrated source(76%) of linoleic acid, an essential fatty acid also known as omega-6. This oil works well for cooking at higher temperatures, as it has a high flash point. Click here for more on grapeseed oil.

Sesame oil: Extracted from sesame seeds, which are often toasted.  Blended sesame oil has a milder flavor. Sesame oil smokes easily and is best used for salads and dipping.

Walnut oil: Extracted from walnuts. Contains alpha-linolenic acid and can be used for dressings.

Flax oil: Extracted from flaxseeds. Contains alpha-linolenic, linolenic and oleic acids. Also contains lignans. Best used for dressings or in smoohties.

Hempseed oil: Extracted from hemp seeds, contains no THC. Contains linolenic, alpha-linolenic and gamma linolenic acids. 

*Types of Fats *

Palmitic acid (16 carbons; saturated) is the major fat in meat and dairy products.

Oleic acid (OA; 18 carbons; monounsaturated, omega-9) is the major fatty acid in olive oil (73 percent) and canola oil (53 percent).

Elaidic acid (18 carbons; monounsaturated, omega-9) has a structure identical to that of oleic acid with one very important difference: it is a trans fatty acid, the major trans fat in margarine and fried foods.

Linoleic acid (LA; 18 carbons; polyunsaturated, omega-6), one of the essential fatty acids, is the major component of corn oil (58 percent) and soybean oil (51 percent).

Alpha-linolenic acid (ALA; 18 carbons; polyunsaturated, omega-3) is the other essential fatty acid and is found most abundantly in canola oil (11 percent).

Eicosapentaenoic acid (EPA; 20 carbons; polyunsaturated, omega-3) and docosahexaenoic acid (DHA; 22 carbons; polyunsaturated, omega-3) are the two major fatty acids in fish; the greatest amounts are in oily, dark-fleshed fish that live in deep, cold waters, such as tuna  bluefish, and salmon.


----------

